
Indonesia to impose VAT on internet giants from July - aspenmayer
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-indonesia-tax-digital/indonesia-to-impose-vat-on-internet-giants-from-july-idUSKBN22R23V
======
aspenmayer
'Southeast Asia’s largest economy will impose a 10% VAT on digital products
sold by non-resident internet companies with a significant presence in the
Indonesian market, including streaming services, applications and digital
games, beginning July 1, according to a regulation published on the finance
ministry’s website.'

